# Where can I see a will???....



## Darthvadar

A relative recently died... Contact with his wife has been very limited... We would like to see his will... Is it still possible to get a copy of it at the Probate Office after it's been through Probate???...

Did I read somewhere that wills may not be public documents anymore???... 

Would appreciate any information or advice, please...


----------



## Vanilla

It can take anywhere from 6 months to a year before a will is probated so if your relative recently died then you might have a wait. Also consider that if all his property was in the joint names of himself and his wife there might never be a need to probate his will. Or in some cases the next of kin simply don't bother.

Once it is probated you will be able to purchase a copy at the probate office. If it is not probated then only the executor has a right to see the entire will. Beneficiaries only need to be told of the part that relates to them. So if you are neither executor nor beneficiary you have no legal right to see the will.


----------



## Darthvadar

Thanks Vanilla, both for the information, and the speedy reply...

Much appreciate that... Guess we'll just have to wait and see... Death was in April... 

God bless...

Darth...


----------



## dewdrop

was there something mentioned in media recently that at some future date the general public will not have access to the contents of a will which i think is only right.


----------



## Darthvadar

That's what I thought, Dewdrop...

That's why I put the question out....


----------



## Heraldo

I think the change is that the public cannot see the Will only beneficiaries can see the Will.


----------



## Darthvadar

Thanks Heraldo...

I was pretty sure that there was a recent change...

Just thinking of situations where families don't bother to, or chose not to probate a will, and the executator doesn't tell a beneficiary that they've inherited...

 If the will's not accessible, how are they to know?...

I'm visiting an elderly gentleman in a nursing home who's in a situation like this... His brother died, and he suspects he may have been left a family heirloom (Great-grandfather's watch)... He and his brother's wife have never got on, so there's no point in asking her... Just wondering how we can find out for him...


----------



## Vanilla

Haven't heard anything about such a change. Am still applying for and obtaining copy wills and grants without difficulty so if there is such a change planned I think it is not in yet.


----------



## Darthvadar

Thank you, Vanilla... 

I had noticed that details of wills are no longer in the Sunday Independent for the past few weeks, and I thought it may already have happened...

Appreciate your help...

Darth...


----------



## Yorrick

I read that there is some change proposed restricting access to wills by people other than beneficiaries but I'm not sure. If it is not on file at the Probate Office after probate it will be stored in the Archives Office in Bishop St.at the back of DIT Aungier St


----------



## Darthvadar

Thank you, Yorrick...

Perhaps a call to the Probate Office may be in order to see if either or both wills have been to Probate...


----------



## dewdrop

Contents of the late Joe Dolans will made the papers recently


----------



## Darthvadar

I think it's only in the last couple of weeks that information on wills haven't been published in The Sunday Independent...


----------



## Megan

Darthvadar said:


> I think it's only in the last couple of weeks that information on wills haven't been published in The Sunday Independent...



There are wills published in todays Sunday Independent (23/08/09).


----------



## Darthvadar

Thanks Megan..... 

Darth....


----------



## divadsnilloc

If a beneficiary of a will is uncontactable, what happens to their part of the legacy?


----------

